# Dog Barking - ASBO??



## wwwfay2003 (May 12, 2013)

neigbour complains about my dog barking. and know we have had a letter for the police stating he might have an ASBO!!!

We are keeping a dog log and recordings of him.

I cant find any help for us has the victims of this. Plenty on the procedure on how to report a dog barking. neighbor obviously has a vendetta against us has we have never really got on since they moved in 2 years ago

Max doesn't keep barking.


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

I know absolutely nothing about this kind of thing but do you have a local dog warden in your area? We do and I know she has been extremely helpful at mediating in these kind of disputes. She is sympathetic to both sides, supportive of the dog owners and very knowledgable about what to do if there is proven unacceptable barking going on. Keeping a log and recordings of the occasions your dog does bark sounds like a good start. Sympathies though. It's hard if you don't get on with your neighbours.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Keep a diary (and ask other neighbours to do so as well) of the times he barks and how long for. 
This sort of complaint is usually dealt with by the Council btw. 
Tape or video when you are out. 
They have to prove the dog is a nuisance. The police can`t just hand out asbos - there has to be a court case. It sounds like they are trying to scare you.


----------



## Beccahhhh (Nov 25, 2012)

Are you sure they said it was an ASBO? Just I do criminology with youth studies and I would think they would need to report it more than once and they would need evidence, probably more than one person would need to complain too. I can't help with what you can do about your dog, but is it barking at unsociable hours? As long as you keep it as quiet as possible at night and during hours when it would be noise pollution I don't think they would take it any further  

And also, I have had a letter about noise pollution from my neighbour, he hates me lol.. But it just said something like 'a disturbance has been reported... If it persists we will install recording equipment' it's just a scare tactic, the first letter anyway, and I would imagine it would need to be reported a lot more than once to even go that far xx


----------



## wwwfay2003 (May 12, 2013)

Yes it does say ASBO and is from the local police station. and i've had a conversation with the woman who is dealing with the case, we have been advised to keep a diary and she has advised the neighbours to do the same is ringing or coming to see me in 2 weeks time to see if they match.

Max is like a baby after 8pm hes ready for bed and sits by the door until he goes up, and sleeps all night - snores lol

We are know keeping a dog log and recording him on my phone. when he goes out we take pictures of him over the fields and you can follow him live on ustream. if anyone would like to see google ustream and scroll to the bottom of the screen and click browse channels then search for Max being quiet. Its not live all the time due to invasion of our privacy but i'm going live during different times of the day so recordings will when neighbours are in too.

when the neighbours dog is in their garden and Max goes out he will have a bark up the fence but we correct him and bring him. Think he was disturbing her topping her tan up in the garden last week end!!

they tried last year with the council and that was when we had 2 dogs and i explained that the eldest dog lady was 17years old, blind going deaf and she would only bark when something startled her or she wanted something but she sadly went to rainbow bridge in January.

Max sits in the window, when the window cleaner comes he doesnt bark, postman comes he doesnt bark, ive even filmed this and will ask them to be witnesses if needed.

this is getting out of hand now and is overtaking our lives.

thankyou all for listening and for your kind replies...please any advice is so much appreciated x

Fay and Max x


----------



## Beccahhhh (Nov 25, 2012)

They sound like nasty people like my next door neighbour, but mine has a dog too, an Akita, so if my miniature dachshund and jack russell bark he hasn't got a leg to stand on in that department. I feel very sorry for you as I know what it's like when your neighbours have a grudge. Hopefully nothing will come of it and they will see they are being unreasonable. Some people just don't like dogs  hope you get it sorted and don't get an ASBO for your dog xx


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> neigbour complains about my dog barking. and know we have had a letter for the police stating he might have an ASBO!!!


I think you have something misunderstood, I have no great expectations of politicians but even they are not as stupid as to write legislation with a law that a] does not have to go through HM bench court system b] that a bit of paper should be delivered to a dog to read & then make his mind up.

I think you need some re-understanding of whats on the paper they gave you, you'll almost certainly find something meaning YOU have to do something.

No use winging about the neighbours being bums, you need to concentrate on what you must do, whatever the real situation is!


----------



## Beccahhhh (Nov 25, 2012)

SleepyBones said:


> I think you have something misunderstood, I have no great expectations of politicians but even they are not as stupid as to write legislation with a law that a] does not have to go through HM bench court system b] that a bit of paper should be delivered to a dog to read & then make his mind up.
> 
> I think you need some re-understanding of whats on the paper they gave you, you'll almost certainly find something meaning YOU have to do something.
> 
> No use winging about the neighbours being bums, you need to concentrate on what you must do, whatever the real situation is!


I read last week while writing an essay for criminology that an unborn baby received an asbo, and this was in a serious book that we use in our studies, they can give anything/anyone they believe is or is going to be 'anti social' an ASBO, but obviously the lady who posted would have to act as responsible for her dog and he would not have to go to court himself lol


----------



## wwwfay2003 (May 12, 2013)

with this on going the person or someone being hurt is my Max!!

We are constantly making sure hes quiet and following him around even when he goes down the garden for his business. he loves playing tug with his ropes and fetch with his ball but when all of a sudden hes gets to excited we stop and its not fair on him.

:nonod:


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

The process is basically this.

Neighbour complains - letter sent (normally from council) with big bold letters at the top stating ASBO

Neighbour sent log

On completion of log EHO officer / dog warden monitors noise level at times being complained, has to be above certain amount of dB for further action

Dog owner asked to resolve

Failure to resolve results in application form ASBO

If ASBO issued then fine may be issued for each occurrence proven.

So, what should you do?

1. Keep a log yourself

2. Work to reduce the barking. What is the stimulus? Do you know how to resolve? Who can help you resolve it?

3. Keep receipts for all monies spent resolving

4. Things to consider - get help from a behaviourist, calm your dog with things like DAP, Zyklene. Reduce the stimulus - curtains, blinds, control where dog is allowed etc. Install a 2 way IP camera so you can monitor when your not there, most of them work with apps like FOSCAM PRO so you can command your dog remotely through the camera. Can you take the dog with you when you go out? Do you need to install bigger fencing?

5. Calm yourself. Your dog will feel any anxiety from you and will be more likely to bark, how will you manage yourself

6. Pick up the phone to the council / police. Work with them. Demonstrate that you are trying to resolve. Whatever you do, don't bury your head in the sand.

Some facts

1. The courts don't have time for this crap. Any defence you put in will likely stop it being taken further

2. If you have evidence to dispute the case, the courts will probably not even hear it

3. The council / police don't really care about this, they are too busy and want it to go away, just as you do.


Above all, be extremely polite and courteous to your neighbour, can you speak to them, can you give them a peace offering - flowers, chocolates?


----------



## Beccahhhh (Nov 25, 2012)

I think that sounds like a good idea to speak to them and explain you are doing all this to try and help the barking, and I'm not sure but could citizens advice help you if you spoke to them? I'm not sure if they could but you could try them


----------



## wwwfay2003 (May 12, 2013)

Sorry people but i think you are miss interrupting what i am saying...
the only time Max will bark is when their dog next door is in the garden and comes to fence and will bark first and max will reply surely this a natural thing for dogs to do??? Max is called away and taken inside.

he may bark whilst playing but we keep this to a minimum and not at unsocial able hours. isn't this a natural thing for a dog to do?

when hes getting ready for a walk and he gets excited when we are putting his lead on, we in a the process of calming him down when doing this but again isn't this a natural thing for a job to do?

he may bark when he sees a cat or fox.. natural??
if something startles him whilst hes asleep, natural?

neighbours are saying hes consistently barking.

please have a look on USTREAM - You're On - Broadcast Live Streaming Video, Watch Online Events, Chat Live, send a Tweet, follow on Facebook, MySpace, record your Live Shows - categories scroll to the bottom and click on browse our live channels and search for Max being quiet.
you will see max live and previous live recording of max and my family.

i am using this as evidence so please keep checking and watching has im trying to various times through out the week has its no good recording when max is not here.

all help will be really grateful x


----------



## wwwfay2003 (May 12, 2013)

the woman from the ASBO team came to visit us yesterday to collect out DOG LOG!!

she was here for 2 hours and throughout this time Max sat on her lap and only barked once for her attention because she had stopped fussing him.

a sales person came to the door whilst she was here and he didn't bark, he jumped up the the living room door to let us know someone was there but no barking.

upon leaving she said that she was disappointed that Max didn't bark and said he was a pampered pouch!!

she then went next door to collect their dog log and would be in touch shortly but i got the impression this would go no further.

will keep you up dated


----------



## Beccahhhh (Nov 25, 2012)

Aww that's good, I guess they have to look into any complaint, and without the evidence they had to take your neighbours word for it, I'm glad it's looking up anyway


----------



## Skinnywhippet (May 23, 2013)

Good luck, I know how intrusive and annoying it can be when you don't see eye to eye with the neighbours! And well done Max for lovebombing the ASBO lady - can't do any harm can it  
Do update when you know what's happening next.


----------



## Willylee (Mar 21, 2013)

Heed everything NickMcmechan has said except the peace offering.
Words of extreme wisdom.
However, the dog really has to be a nuisance for this to proceed through legal process and if you say he isn't, then all is well.
The neighbours from hell are playing psychological roulette with you and they are both bank and croupier at the moment because you are allowing it to be that way. It has to change and soon, like from now!! 
Do exactly as Nick sets out and do nothing more. Don't fall into the worry trap, they are the ones who are more screwed up about this than you are trust me, I've dealt with such folk.
They lie in bed every night listening for every noise, bending the ears of each other rather than getting on with important things that beds were made for like sleeping.
Try if you can to adopt an external cavalier attitude towards them, perhaps find a little something to complain about in the neighbourhood, suggesting to them as experts that they address the situation as a matter of urgency.
Don't let these people get under your skin, be overly polite to them, but most of all, let them see you and your dog enjoying yourselves, having funtime but of course make absolutley sure your dog is exceptionally well behaved at all times, a model of canine supremacy.
The root of their cause is jealousy of course, or envy maybe, there is a reason, not necessarily a good one as to why they don't like you or your dog.
Play them at their own game, mental warfare, don't let them see you're the least bit concerned about their attitude problem and in the long term you will come out splitting your sides with laughter.
These are small people with tiny minds and are senior members of the losers class.
Rise above it, walk tall and display confidence at all times, they will eventually crumble and find something or someone else to compalin about after all it is their passion in life, their hobby, they have nothing else. 
Owning a dog is a choice, a right and it really has to be an awful nuisance, as big a pain as your neighbours before it can create a legal problem for you.
Open a bottle of wine and celebrate your lifestyle, your a privileged person, you have a dog.

Willylee 

c/o Slade Prison


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I have something else to add to this conversation which may be of help.

A couple of years ago I heard of an App for smartphones called Sleep Talk Recorder. It's basically a sound-triggered recording application which is designed to stay on for hours at a time, on a smart phone or tablet - or even a computer.

At the time I thought it would be great for recording any noise from dogs when you are out - but I did't have a smart phone.

Was reminded of it today - now I have a smartphone and tablet - and downloaded it. 

I had to go out for 2hrs and set it to record, gobsmacked to find my dogs as quiet as mice the whole time. It seems they settle down when we are out, but do most alert barking when we are home. They must have slept like babies - bless them! 

Had to pop out later for a while and set it up again - same result. I could hear us leaving, and coming home again, but in between not a single click of a claw on the laminate flooring, not a woof.

Might be a great way of helping people with complained-about dogs to bolster their defence - really wish I'd had it 3 years ago when I'd had been under pressure from neighbours on a similar trumped up charge.


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I have something else to add to this conversation which may be of help.
> 
> A couple of years ago I heard of an App for smartphones called Sleep Talk Recorder. It's basically a sound-triggered recording application which is designed to stay on for hours at a time, on a smart phone or tablet - or even a computer.
> 
> ...


A brilliant idea!


----------



## Meena1 (May 30, 2013)

wwwfay2003 said:


> Yes it does say ASBO and is from the local police station. and i've had a conversation with the woman who is dealing with the case, we have been advised to keep a diary and she has advised the neighbours to do the same is ringing or coming to see me in 2 weeks time to see if they match.
> 
> Max is like a baby after 8pm hes ready for bed and sits by the door until he goes up, and sleeps all night - snores lol
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear you having so much trouble with neighbours hope you get it resolved soon.


----------



## Meena1 (May 30, 2013)

After reading all this I do hope you get it resolved soon for you and your dogs sake good luck.


----------



## wwwfay2003 (May 12, 2013)

Big thank you to everyone for your kind words and support.

After a conversation with the ASBO lady today she is confident it will not go any further. Although she does have to check with her line manager first. Until then we are just to log if down if Max barks than 10 minutes consistently. Of which this won't happened - he's to laid back lol.

our dog log/reports were similar but mine was in alot of detail. i if needed to explained why max was barking. this could of been because we were playing in the garden, he wanted food a walk etc, just like another dog would do.

i have found out that a dog has to continually bark for 30 mins to make a compliant. maxs barks does not add up to 10 mins aday!!!

loving the APP idea for a smartphone but feel we have clarified and provided enough evidence to fight the complaint!!

if anyone is interested you can see Max on www.ustreamtv and search for Max being quiet where you can watch Max sitting in the window lol x

During the past few weeks next door have had building work done throughout various times day and night but i haven't complained!

Taking willylee's advice and not going to fall for their psychological games. Max will enjoy playing in the garden not matting what noise he makes !!

Again thank you all for you comments xx


----------



## Kirsti1309 (May 12, 2014)

My neighbor has reported my dog for the amount of barking that he does, he bark and squirrels , birds and planes . I was wound if anyone could tell what is going to happen and is their anything that I could . He is a border collie.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Kirsti1309 said:


> My neighbor has reported my dog for the amount of barking that he does, he bark and squirrels , birds and planes . I was wound if anyone could tell what is going to happen and is their anything that I could . He is a border collie.


Hi Kirsti

As the thread started by the original poster is quite old by now you'll get FAR more responses and help via starting a new thread.

Pertaining to your question as to what will happen now - you will be contacted by your council who will insist that you'll ensure that your dog is not a nuisance to neighbours. Failure to comply will lead to a) a juicy fine and b) a legal mandate to rehome the dog or c) you needing to move if you want to keep the dog.

Do a search - there are numerous posts on this forum discussing various anti-barking techniques. If you can't find what you need, do start a new thread.


----------



## wwwfay2003 (May 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

The original thread my have been set up awhile back but it still is on going, but it's is more paranoia for us now. Although we haven't received anything from the asbo we still continue to log and record what max is doing. 

Our first contact of complaint was from the local council, but I challenged his outcome because his accounts of max barking didn't fit. All went quiet for 6months until a visit from the anti social behaviour officer. Her findings was that Max was a pampered pouch and haven't head anything for awhile. Fingers crossed!!

My advice is to keep a detailed log of events each time your dog barks. I know it's a pain but it does help. It's hard to stop a dog barking at birds, squirrels etc. but recording you can justify why. 
Lucky enough I was able to set up a live webcam for people to look at and for me to record.
Max has also been castrated which seems to of helped. He still barks at the back fence if their dog is out but 9/10 their dog barks first.

I still don't get on with my neighbours and what they have put my family through is unbelievable ,max is family and I will protect him like I do with my children and I won be beaten by the bullies next door. 18 years I have lived here and they won't win.

Don't give up! Xx


----------



## Kirsti1309 (May 12, 2014)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Hi Kirsti
> 
> As the thread started by the original poster is quite old by now you'll get FAR more responses and help via starting a new thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks for you help


----------



## Kirsti1309 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone one for your help and just need to keep our fingers crossed just trying to keep him in and take him out for more walk so he is tired but you know what border collies are like they are never tired


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Doglaw - Barking dogs : Environmental Protection Act 1990


----------



## henrywh1 (2 mo ago)

Beccahhhh said:


> They sound like nasty people like my next door neighbour, but mine has a dog too, an Akita, so if my miniature dachshund and jack russell bark he hasn't got a leg to stand on in that department. I feel very sorry for you as I know what it's like when your neighbours have a grudge. Hopefully nothing will come of it and they will see they are being unreasonable. Some people just don't like dogs  hope you get it sorted and don't get an ASBO for your dog xx


 It is not that some people just do not like dogs. Dogs were bred for different jobs an not for pet owners to keep them as pets. You need a breed that does not bark such as the runt of the litter. You need to consider that many neighbours are highly educated people with busy lives and many are very cultured. They do not have time for a dog because they have more important things to say and to do and they have a right to enjoy peace and quiet. For example I have quadruple finnih glazing and my neighbour has four sausage dogs and she puts them out to bark at people in the footpath and she has never trained them. She is an ignorant former waitress and the guy a window cleaner. I have a PhD in Artificial Intelligence and work at home. Why should I put up with people who are lazy never improved themselves and bored so they have dogs and upset all neighbours and foot path owners just to be noticed because of their insignificant lives?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This is an ancient thread. Most of the contributors have left the forum


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Crikey, fancy being a waitress and a window cleaner. Perhaps you should sell them some artificial intelligence then they can look after their dogs better.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

This is an old thread.

Just need to say @henrywh1 that it’s a shame you don’t have a PhD in being non-judgemental, non-bigoted and polite.


----------

